# asus m51va laptop overclock?



## halfwaycrook (Dec 26, 2008)

hey not really expecting it to work...but its worth a shot.

Is it possible even slightly to overclock any component (RAM, CPU or Graphics card) of an M51VA laptop? USING ONLY BIOS PLEASE!

The specs are here:


* Asus M51VA laptop*

*OS*: Vista Ultimate
*CPU*: Dual Core Intel Core 2 Duo T9600, 2780 MHz (10.5 x 265)
*Motherboard*: (couldn't find much info on the model -Everest said that Intel Cantiga PM45 was the chipset but im sorry i couldn't find the model) bus speed-1066MHz
*BIOS version*: American Megatrends 206.00 11/07/2008
*RAM:* 4 GB of RAM
*Graphics card:* ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 
*Battery:* 6 cells: 4800 mAh, 53 Whrs
*AC Adapter:* Output-19 V DC, 4.7 A, 90W Input-100-240 V AC, 50/60 HZ universal

if theres any other info that is required just let me know  thnx


----------



## dbhakat (Dec 31, 2008)

clean ur bios by sotr jumper


----------



## halfwaycrook (Dec 26, 2008)

bit more thorough please?


----------

